# hi guys



## quicky (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys, been looling at this site for a while now and so impressed with whats on show! Here's a few pics of my retreat and my toys.
The westfield has just been re trimmed this winter and now the body work needs some attn so anyone had any experience dealing with grp? I've got a g220 and the sonus sfx 1-3 but not sure if these are giving me the best results. Wet sanding maybe??!
Regards


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hello , welcome , shouldnt think it will need wet sanding


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard mate.....


I have always wanted a spin in a westfield for some reason,they just seem so raw it beggers belief...and a very tidy milano red EP3 to boot :thumb::thumb::thumb:



enjoy your stay, and try and not too spend too much (but you will :wall::wall::wall::wall


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

A lovely fleet, and garage to keep them in.

I've no direct experience with GRP I'm afraid. I hear that the paint on elise's is extremely hard, and that is on a GRP (or similar?) body. Ypu may need to step up to a rotary polisher. I would be wary of jumping in with wet-sanding.

What do you mean by lack of results? i.e. swirls remaining, oxidation, orange peel etc?


----------



## quicky (Jan 28, 2008)

OK thanks guys, there appear to be scratches in the gel coat itself and swirling. I can deal with the swirling with the g220 but was wondering if wet sanding would get rid of the underlying defects that appear to be from the moulding process. I'll try and some pictures posted but its quite difficult to see
Rob


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

quicky said:


> OK thanks guys, there appear to be scratches in the gel coat itself and swirling. I can deal with the swirling with the g220 but was wondering if wet sanding would get rid of the underlying defects that appear to be from the moulding process. I'll try and some pictures posted but its quite difficult to see
> Rob


If they are defects from the moulding process, i would be very suprised if you could eliminate them completely......


----------



## quicky (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah thts what I was wondering? not sure if I'm expecting too much!


----------

